# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ πλακετών τηλεοράσεων monitor.

## GeorgeSindos

Από ανταλλακτικά τηλεοράσεων και monitor υπάρχουν τα παρακάτω:

*T-CON BOARDS*

LC420WXN/LC370WXN    (LG 37LH2000) 

P/N: 6870C-0480A   (PANASONIC TX-42AS500E)

260W3C4LV0.0  (SAMSUNG LE26R86BD)

FS_HBC2LV2.4    (SONY KDL40V4000)

CPT 320WB02C              (SAMSUNG LE32R32B)

T315XWO1_V5 Ctrl/T260XWO2 V2 Ctrl   (LG 32LC2R-ZJ)

60MB4C2LV0.6 (SAMSUNG LE32C530F1W)

320W2C4LV6.4  (SONY KDL 32U2000)

260B1-C03        (LG 26LC46)

LC260WX2-SLB3(C)       (LG 26LC3R-ZJ)

EAX 36952801   (LG 42PC51)

LC500DUE-SFR1            (LG 32LN613S)

2009FA7M4C4LV0.9       (SAMSUNG UE40B6000VWXXH)

320AA05C2LV0.0           (SAMSUNG LE32A457C1DXXH)



*MAIN  DRIVER BOARDS
*
68709M0348F 060617     (LG 32LC3R-ZJ)

3139 123 62613 WK713.5 (PHILIPS 32PFL5522D/12)

L1X52S 68709M0349D (0) CHASSIS: LM57A   (LG L1919S)

Set πλακετών 715G3831-P02-000-004L, 715G3894-M01-000-004L, 715G3875-P01-000-004L  (LG E2040S)

BN41-01151B    (SAMSUNG monitor 943SN)

(T)GQ9CB KL008  715G3225-1-2    (LG monitor 2243S)

P/N: 6870T620A62         (LG monitor L1715S)

BN41-00412F     (SAMSUNG monitor 920N)

48. L1C01.A00   (BENQ monitor FP71G)

 E227809B (LG monitor W2240)

(T) GQ8CB VV064 715G3225-1-2  (VIEWSONIC monitor VA2213W)

EAX54709703 (1) (LG monitor 2242PK)

EAX.      (LG monitor W2243S)

EAX 62064101(1)               (LG FLATRON W1946S)

PD3927B2066    (LG FLATRON L1710SL)

EAX43953703    (LG M2294DJ)

1-870-677-11     (SONY KDL 32U2000- TUNER)

EAX 54051704(0)           (SAMSUNG W2240S-PN)

68709M0348F    (LG 26LC3R-ZJ)

EAX35231404(0)            (LG 26LC46)

EAX32572505(2)            (LG 42PC51)

BN41-01165A                (SAMSUNG LE26B450C4WXXH)

1-874-223-12     (SONY KDL-32U3000)

EAX64797004(1.1)         (LG 32LN613S)

4H.29D01.A10               (DELL monitor U2414H)

BN41-01190A    (SAMSUNG UE40B6000VWXXH)

BN41-02105      (SAMSUNG UE28J4100AW)

EAX65118802 (1.0)        (LG FLATRON 23EA63V-P)

BN41-00981B    (SAMSUNG LE32A457C1DXXH)




*POWER BOARDS*


BN41-00157A                            (SAMSUNG LE37M86BD)

DPS 182BP β B                            (PHILIPS 32PFL5522D/12) 

IP β 211135A                             (SAMSUNG LE40A556P1FXXH)

BN44-00166C (IP-321135A)    (SAMSUNG LE46F86BD)

BN44-00191B (SAMSUNG LE26A336J)

EAX55357701/33 (LG 37LH2000)  

LGP-011 TU68C8-7A (LG monitor W2240) 

IP β 45130B (SAMSUNG monitor SYNCMASTER 2232BW)

715G3409-1       (LG monitor W1943S)

PWI1704S         (SONY SDM-HS73)

AIP-0198           (LG FLATRON W1946S)

1-876-467-12        (SONY KDL40V4000)

BN96-03832A       (SAMSUNG LE32R32B)

AI-0019B PCB REV:B      (LG FLATRON L1710SL)

EAX62876101/9 REV1.1   (LG 42LV4500-ZC)

1-870-685-12     (SONY KDL 32U2000)

TU68C8-7C        (SAMSUNG W2240S-PN)

EAX55176801/12            (LG 26LD320-ZA)

EAX31845101/9 REV:1.0             (LG 26LC46)

PCB:68709D0006B         (LG 26LC3R-ZJ)

BN44-00427A    (SAMSUNG UE40D6750WS)

2300KEG005C-F             (LG 42PC51)

BN44-00208A    (SAMSUNG LE32R86BD)

1-874-218-11     (SONY KDL-32U3000)

4H.29D02.A10   (DELL monitor U2414H)

PD4612F1 BN44-00269A     (SAMSUNG UE40B6000VWXXH)

PSLF490S06A   BN44-00695A      (SAMSUNG UE28J4100AW)

BN44-00209A    (SAMSUNG LE32A457C1DXXH)



*INVERTER BOARDS
*
4H.V1838.461/B                     (SAMSUNG LE37M86BD)

RDENC2287TPZ F (PHILIPS 32PFL5522D/12)

SSB400W20V01 REV 0.0 (SAMSUNG LE40A6561F) 

SSI260WA                            (SAMSUNG LE26R86BD)

DARFON 4H.V1448.291/B1    (LG 32LC2R-ZJ)

HANSOL SSB400W20S01 REV0.5 (SONY KDL40V4000)

SSI400_12A01 REV0.3                     (TOSHIBA 40LV933G)

I400H1-20C-A001B           (SAMSUNG LE40A556P1FXXH)

KLS-S320BCI-M REV:01  (SONY KDL32U2000)

VIT71037.50 LOGAH REV:1        (SAMSUNG LE37A656A1FXXH)

4H.V1448.481/C1           (SAMSUNG LE37R86BD)

4H.V1448.291/B1                       (LG 32LB2R)

VIT70038.50 REV:3        (LG 26LC46)

ITW-EE26-M 6632L-0320A LC260WX, ITW-EE26-S 6632L-0321A LC260WX            (LG 26LC3R-ZJ)

LT320SLS12 REV: 03      (SONY KDL-32U3000)

SSI320A12 REV 0.6        (SAMSUNG LE32A457C1DXXH)





*PANELS*

LM200W03 (TL) (M3)     (LG monitor E2040S) 

V320B1 β L01 Rev. C4     (LG 32LC3R)

T370HW02 V.2                   (SAMSUNG LE37M86BDX/XEH)


*PUSH BUTTON PANEL
*
P/N: 6870T634C61            (LG FLATRON L1710SL)

BN41- 01853C   (SAMSUNG LT22B350EW/EN)

EAX61527702 (2)           (LG W2240S-PN) 

BN41-00989A REV:0.6     (SAMSUNG LE26B450C4WXXH)

1-874-221-11      (SONY KDL-32U3000)

BN41-01204A   BN41-01203A       (SAMSUNG UE40B6000VWXXH)

A30B57C  S150911D         (SAMSUNG UE28J4100AW)


Για πληροφορίες e-mail: g_matziris@yahoo.gr ή 6984609055 Γιώργος.

----------

